# C et C++ > Outils pour C & C++ > Analyse de code >  Code coverage avec gcov

## danathane

Salut tout le monde.
j'ai un soucis avec code coverage. On m'a demand de le mettre en place le coce coverage sur un code embarqu sur un portable.
Donc j'ai compil l'appli avec les bon flag pour le gcov. Ca m'a fait un joli rpm. que j'ai charg sur mon appareil. mais quand je alnce l'appli, je n'ai aucun rsultats, aucun fichier gda.. donc ca veut dire que ca ne marche pas. O alors je m'y prend mal. Est ce que vous pourriez me donner un coup de main?

merci

----------

